
Advice for getting engagement for new Ruby/JS forum? - justin808

======
justin808
I just crated a Ruby on Rails & JavaScript Discourse forum:
[http://forum.railsonmaui.com](http://forum.railsonmaui.com). Any advice on
how to get community engagement? I don't think there is any other popular free
Discourse forum for Ruby, Rails, or JavaScript. It's linked to my blog at
[http://www.railsonmaui.com](http://www.railsonmaui.com). Mahalo!

